# Atlanta



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

*Open* is a quad with the two longer middle guns retired. The setup was not gallery friendly so one had to be on line or in the holding blind to see the dogs working. The dog ahead of mine did a nice job; mine came up one bird short. The open likely had 8 or 10 dog remaining to run the land marks this morning.

*Qualifying* started with a double and blind. The memory bird of the double was fairly long, 280-300 yards, with the bird thrown left to right, hip pocket to the flyer guns and the gun retired. The flyer guns were out 100-120 yards with the flyer ridden out nicely to the right. The wind was light and variable but mostly drifting right to left scenting the area behing the flyer guns. The blind was about 200 yards in length with the line passing to the right of the flyer AOF, but not overly tight. Of the 35 dogs only six did not handle on the long mark and one of those was not back apparently because of the blind. The judges did allow all dogs that did not pick up on the marks to run the blind. 

Twelve dogs called back. 11,12,14, 16, 17, 19, 22, 23, 26, 30, 31, and 32 (I am not sure about #32.) 

Judges decided to do water marks next and set up a triple with two contrary marks, one gun retired and one gun semi-retired. No need to describe the test except to say that it was a meaty all age test. The test was scrapped after half the dogs had run and only one had completed the test. Then a good, reasonably difficult qual water blind was setup. I ran last and did not stay for call backs. I was told that the only dog that picked up on the water blind was the one dog that had completed the scrapped water test. So while some of us were happy to see the water marks scrapped, at least one owner will not be happy.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks going to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,10,11,12,28,34,46,51,54,57,80,82,86

16 total

All I know about the Qualifying is that #32 Vic Ricci won with Emmy

Amateur almost done with the 1st series no callbacks yet.
________
ENVIRONMENTAL DISORDERS ADVICE


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any Derby updates?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series
1,3,4,10,12,28,34,46,51,54,80,82,

12 Total
________
Honda cm400 specifications


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Derby callbacks after 2nd series is 3,4,6,8,9,12,13,16,18


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,6,7,10,12,13,14,15,18,19,26,27,29,32,34,37,39,46,50,54,56,62,64,65,66,70

27 total
________
Arizona marijuana dispensary


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Am callbacks

1
4
6
7
10
12
13
14
15
18
19
26
27
29
32
34
37
39
46
50
54
56
62
64
65
66
70

27 dogs

kg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,7,10,13,14,15,29,32,37,39,46,56,62,64,65

15 total
________
TOYOTA CANADA INC.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#46 Zoom/ Al Arthur
2nd-#54 Windy/Ken Neil
3rd -#3 Streak/ Bill Goldstein
4th -#4 Buzz/Chris Ledford
RJ - #43 Eli/Chris Ledford

Sorry don't have the Jams yet

Congrats to All!
________
MERCEDES-BENZ W125 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kenny, Brenda and WINDY!

DEN TRU AND CRUGER


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Derby Results

1st......#3 Canaille......Jolley
2nd.....#13 Louie........Ledford
3rd......#18 Wiley.......Parkinson
4th......#4 Rascal.......Ledford/Kent

JAMS ??


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go training partner Lee, "Canaille", and FC AFC "Jolie"! That win puts "Canaille" on the Derby List with 14 points. The Amateur Win with "Jolie" gives her 101 AA points and is Lee's 3rd 100 AA Point dog. I am super happy for ya'll.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Chris and Wiley for their Derby 3rd!!

Andy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats for sure Lee !!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#46 Zoom/ Al Arthur
> 2nd-#54 Windy/Ken Neil
> ...


thats ozzy with the RJ. 5 out of six this spring surely the color is coming


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Unofficial Am results as I noted:

1st - #56, Jolie, Jolly
2nd - #62, Chubby, Pickering
3rd - #6, Cutter, Talley
4th - #37, Bull, O'Connell
RJ - #15, Chase, Parrish
Jams - #13 - Rave, Simonds; #29 - Streak, Goldstein; #32 - Maggie, Kent; #39 - Mattie, Bowyer

Good jobs all, congratulations!


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Derby Jams were Bucky Badger/ Janke and Bear Branch Kodiak/ Farmer


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok, I have waited for 36 hours for someone else to post the Qual results so it will not look like I am tooting my own horn, but my patience is gone. 

TOOT, TOOT

Qual Results:
1st - #32 – Emmy, Ricci
2nd - #14 – Willie, Pickering
3rd - #31 – Buddy, Pickering
4th - #23 – Tina, Horsley
RJAM - #16 – Twink, D. Arthur
JAMs - #19 – Amanda, Fieblekorn
- #26 – Colby, Troy
- #30 – Chase, Janke

Thanks to Lanier Fogg and Doug Trautman for judging and to all who worked hard to make the trial happen.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Appropriate toot there Jim.

Jim's pup, Willie, is *15 months old* and now *QAA*. I have the priveledge of training Willie's litter mate...Cash (who was the test dog for the Q first series and for three series of the derby) and could not be happier to see these dogs doing well!

Good going Willie and Jim!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Jim on the QAA........15 months old, WOW!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Jim...

2nd in the Am

2nd & 3rd in the Q

Good for you!

Jeff


----------

